# Droid 2 How to?



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Could someone please point me in the right direction as to where I can read on how to Flash Gummy to the D2, please?

Thanks, Sick0!


----------



## bebilakner (Jan 12, 2012)

Read here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21312-droid2beta/


----------



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

bebilakner said:


> Read here http://rootzwiki.com...312-droid2beta/


Thanks a million!!

Sick0!


----------



## bebilakner (Jan 12, 2012)

For nothing. You could even search in the D2 forums on how to recover your phone in case something goes wrong.
You have some sbf file here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25904-firmware-cdma-droid-2-r2-d2-a957-verizon-usa-gingebread-234/
After you learn how to flash, (and recover your phone  )you could play with nightlies from here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21425-crackflasher-get-your-nightlys-here/
Some of the last nightlies are working pretty good. At least on my D2G.


----------



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Well I am having trouble rooting my phone so doesn't look like I will ever get to do a ROM. Running 2.3.4 .621









Thanks for the input! Sick0


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Yep, you're outback on .621 for now.


----------



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

MissionImprobable said:


> Yep, you're outback on .621 for now.


Totally blows but thanks for letting me know.


----------



## ken;pokilla (Jul 6, 2012)

Any chance this will ever change? I'm on .621 and I hoping for some good news for once.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe in time. The devs are trying but VZ's kung-fu is strong.


----------

